# 70th birthday ideas



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Ok ladies and gents I need your help
my mum has asked me to come up with ideas for my dads 70th birthday in January .. Yes we are planning ahead!

A bit of background.. For his 60th they went to Iceland for day for mums 65th dad paid for mum to go to new York with me and my sister so that's probably the sort of thing she is thinking of.. At moment not sure of budget etc just need some rough ideas

please help!

Xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Is he into cars at all?How about a classic car day/drive?

Whar sort of things does he like/hobbies?


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Erm.. He plays golf and cribbage .. They go to the theatre occasionally .. Classic car idea is good thanks
x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

If they like their holidays my parents have used this company before
http://www.greatrail.com/

They have done the Alps and the USA coast to coast for their 70th  They have loved both times

It can be a little full on with transfer from train to hotel/bus etc, but plenty of sightseeing and organised trips with experienced tour managers.

/links


----------

